# snow goose ecaller with pics



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

another helpful post if someone wants to make a home made e-caller, i'll show you how I got it done with a few custum tweaks

I use a 12 volt vexilar battery, 300 watt pioneer amp and two speakers they sell at radio shack. This waterproof case was bought at gander for I think 19 bucks?

pretty cheap setup that is TOTALLY contained. Stakes, speakers, battery, and amp all can be carried lightly and comfortably in a small package.


----------



## snowstopper (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you run this system with an IPOD? How much money do you have in it excluding the IPOD if that is what you are using?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, I am using an ipod

lets see, if I remember right......

amp was used for 20

box was 20

speakers were about $50 when I picked em up http://www.radioshack.com/product/index ... =107598479

I pretty much had the rest

battery was $15

soooooo I guess it was $110 or so? I had the wires, clips, and fuse....


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Id re-think your speaker direction. or your in for a LONG day.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree, the geese are coming to the sound and if the ground is muffling the sound then you have problems. If you are worried about the speakers getting to loud you can turn down the volume.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Your plug idea isnt the best I would use mono plugs. With those connections you will have rust and mud issues all spring. Also the slightest catch of a leg or a dog running through the decoys will cause that cord to rip out and then you will really have mud and rust problems.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

could be with the prods, if the dogs run through, they disconnect and reconnect, never thought about the rust part....

well the speakers are adjustable, but I have heard both sides of the argument... but once it gets to the field it may be different

Do I need to paint the speakers? or is white fine?

I'm a nooobie, thanks for the tips, I may have to look into changing the angles of the speaker it sounds like, and maybe the hook ups, but I thought they'd be solid, forget to account for all the mudd once a dog does disconnect it though


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

how much do amps on ecaller actually help?? We just made a homeade e caller but not sure whether or not to get an amp.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

well unless your running off of a cd deck like you'd pull from a car, you'll need to purchase an amp


----------



## just_hillbilly (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe i'm stupid... but.. How do you run this off an MP3, does the mp3 plug into the amp some how?

thinking about building my first one...thanks for the help.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

yes you can plug an mp3 player directly into any amp that has rca inputs. you simply buy a patch cord that plugs into your headphone output of your mp3 player, and has rca male leads on the other end.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

You definitely need some kind of amp to power your speakers whether it is a typical car amp or a car deck (with an amp built in it)

Hillbilly, the cord that the professor is talking about looks like this. The black end goes into your Mp3 player and the red and white go into the input adapters on the amp.










Here is one of our new ecallers which is very similar to the one above. The only difference is that we used an old cd deck and we have 1/4 mono plugs for the speakers. They are a bit more sturdy and should hold up bit better.




























If you have a radio shack to shop at, GO THERE and ask the guys that work there how to wire things up. Tell them you want to hook up an amp/car stereo to a couple of the horn speakers they sell at the store and run unit off a 12 volt battery. They are very knowledgeable and will be able to get you lined up.

Give building one a try! Even if you aren't that techsavvy (I'm not by any means). Half the fun of hunting snows is the preparation, and you will get a lot more satisfaction bringing them in to your own caller.

v


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh by the way Whitehorse. I like the LED on the lid! We thought about doing the same thing to ours!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

looks solid... quick question, how loud is that deck? what size is the amp in the deck?? is it a 45x4?

also, how long is battery life off of one??


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Its a 50 x 4 I believe. You could make one vexilar battery last a good 8 hours if you turn it off during slow times/breaks.


----------



## snowstopper (Jan 27, 2010)

I built this ecaller just before our season and run it off of an IPOD. Works great.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

We normally run a Goosegetter caller and love it.However,with the mud we're dealing with this spring,here's the ecaller we're using minus the 2 powerhorn speakers. Plenty loud, goes into the blind bag with ease, and weighs less than 1 pound(probably less than 1/2pound).







Ya gotta adjust the volumne on the little Radio Shack Amp the first time ya turn it on so the sounds don't become distorted but it works well.Runs off 1 9volt battery for about 1.5 days of hunting with leaving the amp on the whole time. This little thing has saved lugging a "regular" ecaller in the 1/2mile we go thru crazy mud. The IPOD hardly comes off full charge after a day of hunting.I just plug it into the car charger and it's fully charged while driving to the field.

Alex


----------

